# The Lunch Box



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is my recent project I call it the Lunch Box. it kind of resembles a lunchbox. 
It is a take off of a box I saw in a wood magazine awhile back with with my own revisions incorporated. It is made out of maple, what else I only live a few miles from Maple Valley? LOL

The key to opening it is the sliding dovetails in the base. It has a double base to leave room for the slides to operate. 

But to make it more difficult a certain sequence must be used to slide the dovetail slides. The first is the short one has to be slide to the front. That releases the long one to slide to the left, then the lid can be lifted off.

I am filling it with chocolate truffles and giving it to my sister for Christmas.

Herb

This is not my Q-branch submittal Oliver, working on that.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow I like that ! Yet another Herb innovation


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Wow I like that ! Yet another Herb innovation


think ya got something there...

Herbovation...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That is exceptionally cool, Herb. What a great gift!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That's pretty spanky. Great job.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

That's fantastic. You gonna give your sister the instructions immediately or torture her for a while, with her knowing there's chocolates inside and not knowing how to get in


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

You continue to amaze us, Herb. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Herb, you have way too much time on your hads ( but make very good use of it)
The box is beautiful


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Herb--awesome. I think I saw that in the magazine but I really like yours. I have someone in mind who should get one for her birthday. Love the maple - have a bunch just waiting for a project.
Dennis


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Good grief, Charley Brown! That's great.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

That's amazing...I get confused just looking at the pictures.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful wood. And filled with chocolates to boot.


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

Do you remember which magazine, your version is inspiring....


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

art in wood!!!
Sid


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

That is some box! Very nice.
Allen


----------



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

Really beautiful Herb!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful! That is a great project- wood, finish, design are all outstanding. Love the look of maple.
Edit: what finish did you use?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, you're good


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow...did I say wow...NO...I meant *W O W ! ! !*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Wow...did I say wow...NO...I meant *W O W ! ! !*


you can have this one if you like...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

A beauty of a box so many disciplines involved. I lurve the handles, I recently saw an episode of "A Craftsman's Legacy" where the blacksmith demonstrated the technique used to create the spiral rod look, (can't remember the actual term)


----------



## fishcad (Apr 15, 2012)

Love the latches.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Gee Herb, where does one start? That gift is awesome in every way. I love maple. Your design (modified or not) is awesome. Contrasting wood. Excellent grain layout. Clever secret entry. Use of dovetails. Plus it can carry a quart bottle of liquid refreshment in the vertical position! What more can a guy (or chocolate loving woman) ask for? Thank you for sharing Herb!!!


----------

